# Larissa x Pedro buck buck twins



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Just after 8 and at the same time as Damsel Larissa kidded twins. Both bucks. 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.275321995876626.65926.121645621244265&type=1


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww!! Too cute!! Congratulations! :leap: :thumb:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Pretty, congrats!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok so the big boy has a moonspot on his back. I added more photos. Where oh where did that come from? I wonder dam or sire I haven't noticed any on either and haven't seen any on any of Pedros other kids nor Larissa single and only kid last year. :scratch: Interesting; I guess one of them is hiding some somewhere.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute...congrats... :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome... :hi5:


----------

